

Show HN: WebGL Milkdrop Emulator - jsviz
http://jsviz.neocities.org/

======
jsviz
Hi everyone! I have been working on this side project for a couple months now
and pushed to try to get a demo up for the close of Winamp today.

I'm hoping to get 100% milkdrop compatibility and make a site kind of like
shadertoy or glslsandbox where people can hack together new presets.

Thanks, hope you enjoy

